# Nissan Sports Sedan Concept Teased



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan just released a teaser image of the “Sports Sedan Concept” slated to debut during the upcoming Detroit Auto Show next month.
> 
> The Japanese automaker hasn’t offered any details other than the image shown above aside from saying that it previews an “energetic design direction.” Nissan will also bring the IDx Freeflow and IDx NISMO concepts first shown during November’s Tokyo Motor Show.
> 
> With engine details, drivetrain layout any everything aside from the dimly-lit photo above still a secret, it’s difficult to guess what the company has up its sleeve. In its current form, the Maxima has bee around since 2009, which would make the timing right for a refresh very soon. But it’s hard to justify calling the current car a “sport sedan,” so maybe Nissan is planning a downmarket sport sedan on a common platform with the new Q50.


Read the complete story on the Nissan Sports Sedan Concept at AutoGuide.com


----------

